# Snow Blower For 650 Foot Driveway



## Bill46 (Jan 20, 2021)

Hello guys, I have a 10ft wide driveway 650 Ft long with a turn-around at the end. It is basically flat and straight. My plow guy retired so I am thinking of getting An Ariens 30 inch SHO Platinum blower. Anyone have any input on this selection or alternatives that might be better. I live in CT. How long do you think it will take me to do an 8 inch snow fall? Thanks for any advice.
Bill


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Get a used truck and put a plow on it.

It’s going to get old walking up and down your drive for hours while wrestling a snowblower In a storm.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Hydromaster said:


> Get a used truck and put a plow on it.
> 
> It's going to get old walking up and down your drive for hours while wrestling a snowblower In a storm.


Can't put it any better than that.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

I think that's a big area for a blower, I wouldn't want to do it. You didn't mention if your driveway is paved. If it's gravel you need to worry about sucking up rocks that will either get thrown or lock up the auger and break the shear pin. 

Do you have a riding mower? Maybe get a plow or blower on that. Much cheaper than a truck.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Atv/ utv with a plow so you have a toy to play with in the off season


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

atv with plow if you can have other use's or get a garden tractor that you can put a blower on that.

would be my way's to go


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Kevin_NJ said:


> I think that's a big area for a blower, I wouldn't want to do it. You didn't mention if your driveway is paved. If it's gravel you need to worry about sucking up rocks that will either get thrown or lock up the auger and break the shear pin.
> 
> Do you have a riding mower? Maybe get a plow or blower on that. Much cheaper than a truck.


I echo that it's a bit big for a walk behind. A blower or plow on a garden tractor would work (my preference is for blowers due to the lack of banks created).

What other equipment do you have/have a need for?


----------



## Bill46 (Jan 20, 2021)

Thank you for the input *Kevin*, My driveway is blacktop so no problem there.
*Aerospace*, I also have a craftsmen 42 inch Ride on mower with 42 inch deck. I think its about 15 horse. Before that I had a 8 horse Dynastar from Caldor with a single stage blower on it. It was ok for light dry snow of 2 -3 inches but no good after that, too much weight up front. Anyway I hear what everyone is saying about the size of my drive. Time wise, I am planning on 1.5 hours +- depending on depth (2 round trips up and down). Is that way off or reasonable?? Thanks to *everyone else* for the advice. I already got an F150 but it is 2Wheel drive. Really don't want any more beater equipment to take care of and store.


----------



## rizzoa13 (Oct 20, 2018)

Put a plow on the f150. If it’s pretty level you shouldn’t have any traction issues. I’ve gone all season without throwing the Tundra into 4x4 before.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Bill46 said:


> Thank you for the input *Kevin*, My driveway is blacktop so no problem there.
> *Aerospace*, I also have a craftsmen 42 inch Ride on mower with 42 inch deck. I think its about 15 horse. Before that I had a 8 horse Dynastar from Caldor with a single stage blower on it. It was ok for light dry snow of 2 -3 inches but no good after that, too much weight up front. Anyway I hear what everyone is saying about the size of my drive. Time wise, I am planning on 1.5 hours +- depending on depth (2 round trips up and down). Is that way off or reasonable?? Thanks to *everyone else* for the advice. I already got an F150 but it is 2Wheel drive. Really don't want any more beater equipment to take care of and store.


I'd look into a blower for your craftsman. I have a blower on my Kubota GR2110 and it works great. It's a bit more horsepower, and my driveway is only 320 feet, so it only takes me 30 minutes or so.

Did you put chains or weights on the back of your prior tractor? When I was a kid in the blizzard of 1978 (lived north of Boston then), I blew our driveway and all our parents driveway with a 10 hp cub cadet (107?) and a single stage blower. We never lost traction.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Aerospace Eng said:


> I'd look into a blower for your craftsman. I have a blower on my Kubota GR2110 for my and it works great. It's a bit more horsepower, and my driveway is only 320 feet, so it only takes me 30 minutes or so.
> 
> Did you put chains or weights on the back of your prior tractor? When I was a kid in the blizzard of 1978 (lived north of Boston then), I blew our driveway and all our parents driveway with a 10 hp cub cadet (107?) and a single stage blower. We never lost traction.


That's how I started plowing was with our families cub cadet. No blower just blade. Did neighbors driveways for$$$


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Without trying to be a wise guy. How old are you? If your in your thirty's, you could try the Walk blower, but if you're like some of us old guys, if go with at least the blower on the mower.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Bill46 said:


> Hello guys, I have a 10ft wide driveway 650 Ft long with a turn-around at the end. It is basically flat and straight. My plow guy retired so I am thinking of getting An Ariens 30 inch SHO Platinum blower. Anyone have any input on this selection or alternatives that might be better. I live in CT. How long do you think it will take me to do an 8 inch snow fall? Thanks for any advice.
> Bill


Why not find another plow guy?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Plow guys are hard to find and even harder to deal with


----------



## Bill46 (Jan 20, 2021)

This forum is great. appreciate all the replies. Actually *Randall* I am probably older than all of you. Don't laugh but I am 74. I try to do 42 minutes on the elliptical machine every other day. Probably, what I should do is sell the house and get a condo but I would go crazy there. 
*Western1* and *Aerospace* my prior tractor had chains but no weights. I could take a look for a blower that would fit but my concern is the Craftsman is probably 20 years old and really don't want to put cash into something that could quit on me in a year or two and then I got to get a new lawn mower. 
*Rizzoa13*, interesting suggestion, did not know you could do that. suppose it might work with some weight in the back but again, the F150 is a 95 302 and I have my hands full now just keeping it running without any plow on it. not sure it would last very long if I use it to plow. 
I blew my son's driveway with his blower, a 32 inch Ariens pro with Tracs. His is about 40% of mine. It took me about 30 mins. Thats why I estimate mine would take 1.5 Hrs. Is it the time that you all are concerned about, or the weather, or my age (weep), or everything, that you are all concerned about??? 
Thanks
Bill


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

what about a yard truck, forget sticker emissions, Registration, Ins. just need a gas can to fill, if the plow works, although it maybe loud..... A good snow 
blower will be 1/2 that price ??  >>>
Ford F-250 plow truck - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle... (craigslist.org)


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Bill46 said:


> This forum is great. appreciate all the replies. Actually *Randall* I am probably older than all of you. Don't laugh but I am 74. I try to do 42 minutes on the elliptical machine every other day. Probably, what I should do is sell the house and get a condo but I would go crazy there.
> *Western1* and *Aerospace* my prior tractor had chains but no weights. I could take a look for a blower that would fit but my concern is the Craftsman is probably 20 years old and really don't want to put cash into something that could quit on me in a year or two and then I got to get a new lawn mower.
> *Rizzoa13*, interesting suggestion, did not know you could do that. suppose it might work with some weight in the back but again, the F150 is a 95 302 and I have my hands full now just keeping it running without any plow on it. not sure it would last very long if I use it to plow.
> I blew my son's driveway with his blower, a 32 inch Ariens pro with Tracs. His is about 40% of mine. It took me about 30 mins. Thats why I estimate mine would take 1.5 Hrs. Is it the time that you all are concerned about, or the weather, or my age (weep), or everything, that you are all concerned about???
> ...


I like your spirit.... being 74yo I assume you're retired and have time to blow the drive which will also give you some exercise. On the flip side at 74yo you're getting close to the age where you'll be slowing down (80yo) and blowing the drive will eventually become too much to handle, at least it was that way with my dad.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Bill46 said:


> This forum is great. appreciate all the replies. Actually *Randall* I am probably older than all of you. Don't laugh but I am 74. I try to do 42 minutes on the elliptical machine every other day. Probably, what I should do is sell the house and get a condo but I would go crazy there.
> *Western1* and *Aerospace* my prior tractor had chains but no weights. I could take a look for a blower that would fit but my concern is the Craftsman is probably 20 years old and really don't want to put cash into something that could quit on me in a year or two and then I got to get a new lawn mower.
> *Rizzoa13*, interesting suggestion, did not know you could do that. suppose it might work with some weight in the back but again, the F150 is a 95 302 and I have my hands full now just keeping it running without any plow on it. not sure it would last very long if I use it to plow.
> I blew my son's driveway with his blower, a 32 inch Ariens pro with Tracs. His is about 40% of mine. It took me about 30 mins. Thats why I estimate mine would take 1.5 Hrs. Is it the time that you all are concerned about, or the weather, or my age (weep), or everything, that you are all concerned about???
> ...


Yes, you have me beat, but I'm in my 60s, and would not want to do that with a blower. Look into one of the small plows you put on your truck, connects to what looks like a front mount trailer hitch.


----------



## Kinport (Jan 9, 2020)

Bill46 said:


> Is it the time that you all are concerned about, or the weather, or my age (weep), or everything, that you are all concerned about???


No not your age, I think most of us just think it sounds like a lot of work and time and there are easier solutions.

I did a large sidewalk route for a few years in college, I would clear thousands of feet of sidewalk/walkway every storm with a Toro 30" single stage. It wasn't hard (unless the snow was wet) so if you got the time and gumption then there's nothing wrong with using a snowblower for a drive that size. Get a good pair of coveralls and a good hat and something to cover your face. The snow gets kicked up and swirls in the air and the wind blows it back at you. I've had my Carhartt coat freeze stiff from getting coated in snow kicked up from the blower when working on a cold day. Also, wet snow sucks on single stage blowers cause your having to stop and clear the chute every few steps.

conversely, a driveway the size would take less than 10 minutes in a truck. Plus you could do it in your pajamas and slippers.

my suggestion: sell your current truck and put those funds into a 4wd truck/suv with a plow. Or find a cheap plow and put it on your current truck with some weight in the back.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I would look at trading in your craftsman mower for something newer and that you can put a blower on.

John Deere x300 and get a blower for it. 
or pick your brand get foot operated Hydro drive so you can change your speed to match how much snow your going threw.
easy on/off on the blower and you'll have enough HP to blow the snow that you need to. 


just my thoughts


----------



## Bill46 (Jan 20, 2021)

I am all about $$$. If I spend 2K on a good new blower, whenever it has to be sold I think it will have some good value and appeal to someone. If I get a beater 4WD the wife will be pissed with another truck sitting outside plus I got more maintenance. I am not sure the f150 I have could move all that snow even with snow tires, chains, some weight in back, plus a plow. Maybe lite stuff would be fine but when its wet, i don't know. *If you guys really think it will take over 1.5 hours for 6 inches of medium wet/dry snow, then I need to go look for another plow guy otherwise, I think I let my current guy finish the season and then look for a good unit on sale???* I like what* Kinport* and *Buff* said, get the right gear and if you have the time, its doable. I got the Carhartts and I got the time.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Bill46 said:


> I am all about $$$. If I spend 2K on a good new blower, whenever it has to be sold I think it will have some good value and appeal to someone. If I get a beater 4WD the wife will be pissed with another truck sitting outside plus I got more maintenance. I am not sure the f150 I have could move all that snow even with snow tires, chains, some weight in back, plus a plow. Maybe lite stuff would be fine but when its wet, i don't know. *If you guys really think it will take over 1.5 hours for 6 inches of medium wet/dry snow, then I need to go look for another plow guy otherwise, I think I let my current guy finish the season and then look for a good unit on sale???* I like what* Kinport* and *Buff* said, get the right gear and if you have the time, its doable. I got the Carhartts and I got the time.


Fair enough, if you want to go the snow blower route get yourself something top of line 2 stage from Toro, Ariens or Honda. You can even get a 3 stage cub cadet, I think they've worked out the issues with the shear pins.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

What about selling the f150 for a 4x4 with plow...then only 1 beater!


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I got the perfect machine. It will bust thru hard pack ice piles too. I just got this attachment running a while ago. It sat for over 40 years buried in the mud. Totally sized up. Fixed it for 20 bucks and modified the impeller. This thing is crazy. That is why they call it the dogeater. The gravely was sitting for 5 years. Started on the third pull. Oh, we don't need no stinkin shear pins, we got a slip clutch(when it works).


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Fair enough, if you want to go the snow blower route get yourself something top of line 2 stage from Toro, Ariens or Honda. You can even get a 3 stage cub cadet, I think they've worked out the issues with the shear pins.


Of the 3 I'd go with Honda mainly for the motor and the engineering


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

TJS said:


> I got the perfect machine. It will bust thru hard pack ice piles too. I just got this attachment running a while ago. It sat for over 40 years buried in the mud. Totally sized up. Fixed it for 20 bucks and modified the impeller. This thing is crazy. That is why they call it the dogeater. The gravely was sitting for 5 years. Started on the third pull.
> 
> View attachment 212188


I have a Gravely 10a Commercial and a 36" 2 stage blower for it my dad bought new in 1969. It's probably 500# and a man eater, dad used it till he was aboot 80yo then decided to let me plow his driveway.
Also have a tiller and rough cut mower deck too. Use the tiller and mower deck the majority of the time.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

https://twinfalls.craigslist.org/hvo/d/filer-trackless-series-diesel-snowblower/7249195932.html


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

My Dad bought his new in 66. When he died I got all the stuff. It has like 8 attachements.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Simple answer... a 2-stage blower will work fine for you. Get this:
https://www.toro.com/en/homeowner/snow-blowers/power-max-hd-1432-ohxe-commercial-38844


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

TJS said:


> My Dad bought his new in 66. When he died I got all the stuff. It has like 8 attachements.


Dads 1st one was early '50's, 8 hp and you needed a rope to wrap around the crank to start.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

BUFF said:


> Of the 3 I'd go with Honda mainly for the motor and the engineering


It's probably the most expensive as well but I think it's worth it. As you guys have given examples, you can keep these things for a long while if doing only residential and maintaining them properly. My nonno has a Toro 526 from 1978 that's still working. He stopped doing the driveway at his place a couple years ago, he's 94. Let's my 70 y/o dad do it now, haha. Granted, a quarter of the size of Bill's driveway.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

It’s all fun and games until someone breaks a hip .


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

Hydrostatic, especially for heavy wet snow, and if U feel like stepping it up just move the levers and U can be running.
I never thought hydro was any good until I got one although its a tractor compared to my 80's era toro 826 it kicks butt. I also use a honda singlestage and will be into my 6th decade soon.


----------



## Ice-sage (Nov 9, 2017)

Tough thinking on this one. I am assuming your yard you mow is quite large as well? For peace of mind, age, wisdom etc, I'd grab a john deere x7 series,4wd ,4wheel steer with a cab and a snow blower. You generally get the mowing deck with it as bought. Pretty simple upkeep. Generally good dealers. You can also find them used everywhere. The wife could also be taught easily to do it if she must. You could even sell it with your house and property when you decide it is time to fly your coup(add in the price to house/property).






Just my thoughts. Time is really all we have in this nexxus called life. I am a firm believer that whatever I can do to maximise my time not doing hard labor of sorts, is worth the cash outflow to make life easier. You can't take your money with you when your time is up. Nor your snowblower or tractor. But you will regret not keeping that precious time alive for better purposes other than doing laborious activities.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

@75+ How many more years do you intend to live in your home ?how many more years do you think you’re going to get by without slipping and falling in your driveway as you’re walking behind that snowblower ?
how many more years are you going to rely on the lawnmower and the snowblower out there in the middle of your driveway ?
It’s going to break down at the worst possible 
time. 
What happens if you can’t do it ?
do you think your wife is actually going to go out there and snow-blow the driveway?

It’s time to open up the Phone book/ computer & call a few contractors, maybe talk to your neighbors and hire a new plow service as the other guy said you can’t take the money with you and you can’t get your health back.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Ice-sage said:


> Tough thinking on this one. I am assuming your yard you mow is quite large as well? For peace of mind, age, wisdom etc, I'd grab a john deere x7 series,4wd ,4wheel steer with a cab and a snow blower. You generally get the mowing deck with it as bought. Pretty simple upkeep. Generally good dealers. You can also find them used everywhere. The wife could also be taught easily to do it if she must. You could even sell it with your house and property when you decide it is time to fly your coup(add in the price to house/property).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nicely set up machine for sure, but it's probably 25k?? Works great though, wish I had one way back when.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Ice-sage said:


> Tough thinking on this one. I am assuming your yard you mow is quite large as well? For peace of mind, age, wisdom etc, I'd grab a john deere x7 series,4wd ,4wheel steer with a cab and a snow blower. You generally get the mowing deck with it as bought. Pretty simple upkeep. Generally good dealers. You can also find them used everywhere. The wife could also be taught easily to do it if she must. You could even sell it with your house and property when you decide it is time to fly your coup(add in the price to house/property).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this though with a flat driveway you can get by with a 2wd and just have a set of wheel weights on the back and get some HDAP tires for the rear and wont have to mess with chains at all either.

can due without the cab though you'll get dusted with snow from time to time.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

of get something like this would fit your needs nicely,

I don't know this guy from the next but this showed up in my Marketplace,

I have a John Deere 140 with blower and ATV's with plows that I use

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/233695518339573


----------



## Bill46 (Jan 20, 2021)

*sublime68Charg*, nice car do you use it a lot in Wi? I have a 66 Cobra Kit car that I Built. Watched the video of *Ice-sage* plowing and reread a number of times *Hydromaster's* very valid and realistic comments. Hydro touched on the real issue, do I want to stay here until they carry me out or do I want a condo. For now, especially with Covid part of our lives, we both say stay here. Thats what we want. So then it becomes a question of do I get another guy or a blower. Again, as I said yesterday it depends on if my 1.5 time estimate to plow is reasonable or not. I have done my son's DW (about 50% of mine but with a hill) with his Ariens and it took me about 1/2 hr. Some guy doing an Ariens review said his DW was 300 feet and took less than 1/2 hr. Would be interested in your thoughts on my time estimate. Appreciate your continued input.
Bill


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I would think your close on the time. And post a picture or two of the Cobra.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Bill46 said:


> Hydro touched on the real issue, do I want to stay here until they carry me out or do I want a condo. For now, especially with Covid part of our lives, we both say stay here. Thats what we want.


Off topic but seems somewhat fitting...... My folks are 90yo and living in their own home on their own with the support of family. They started to looked at moving into senior gated community's a few years ago where you start off in a town home, the move into a condo and finally full assisted care apartment. They have been turned down due to being to old. From what I understand gated community's like these have figured oot were they need to be timeline wise to make money which translated to how long they can bleed your bank account before you expire.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

bill46

The car I have had since 2000, Blew out the tranny in 05 it sat for 3 years that way till I got the tranny fixed and Now it has some carb problems. Each year In spring I say I'm gonna get it running again but I with 3 kids life gets busy and I have been building a garage that the car stay's in the last 8 years and this year is the car is in a semi heated garage for the winter. 

I did have it running last summer and went for a drive. 

Kids are older now and don't take up so much of my time.

Hoping to be able to put some miles on the car this summer!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I would think a garden tractor with blower will serve you well wont have to worry about the slip and fall things at all.

you might be able to due the walk behind for the next 5 years or so but if you stay in good health as long as your able to walk to the tractor and get on. you be able to use the tractor and blower to due your driveway in a safe manner for years.

all it takes is 1 step on a icy spot and your down and might not get backup so easy.

enjoy your elliptical and get your steps in that way and then go for walks when the weather is nice outside and lets you walk then


----------



## Bill46 (Jan 20, 2021)

Sublime, that is a nice car. Don't give up on it. Kids family life have to come first. All of a sudden you will wake up one day and the youngest will be graduating high school and you will wish they were all still kids. 
Anyway, I attached 2 pics of my Factory Five Cobra replica. Took me 4 years to build it and get it passed the CT State DMV Inspection. Its not yet painted. Takes a lot of time and equipment or money. Has a rebuilt 1967 ford 289 bored with heads, new Holley carb, electronic ignition and a five speed trans from a 1992 Mustang. I had more fun building it than driving it. Handles like a go cart and very fast but was very noisy. I took off the side pipes and rerouted the exhaust under the car, much better, but its really a race car licensed for the street. since the pics were taken I have built a removable soft top for it. takes about 30 mins to put on. Nice car to take out for lunch, oh sorry, I forgot we can't go to lunch, damm!
Bill


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I've been watching your thread. My original thought was, buy a jeep and put a plow on it. Very maneuverable in tight spots near the garage, etc.
Now that I see the toy you built, I'll double down on that. In the summer you can take the top off and cruise country roads, trails, etc.

It looks like you have a couple other hobbies in the background...


----------



## Bill46 (Jan 20, 2021)

Thanks *EWSplow*, not mine, the bug is my son's and the other looks like my wife's CRV.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Bill46 said:


> Thanks *EWSplow*, not mine, the bug is my son's and the other looks like my wife's CRV.


I thought the bug might be another of your hobbies.

Let us know what you decide.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

nice car Bill46 thanks for sharing the story on that!

good luck with what ever you decide to due!


----------



## Cali.5Ton (Jan 8, 2020)

I Would consider speaking To locals too find a replacement plow truck guy. Doesn’t cost anything to do that e.g. make calls , get quotes.

I get it. Its nice to do your own driveway and especially getting a new “toy“ lol!
I think you have found your two choices already, and discussed reasons for choosing them. A quality blower is easily resellable and could recoup some cash after some years. 
My grandfather used a snowblower into his 80s. However only a 4 car length driveway. Maybe 50 feet....however we live in Atlantic Canada and average 10 feet of snow a winter 
After that ,sold It and used a plow service from a nearby local garage 

Snowblower does a real nice job and you can put the snow where you want.

Best of luck with decision.

Is the 1.5 hours a specific Max time your willing to spend ? I would recommend doing it in increments.


----------



## Bill46 (Jan 20, 2021)

Cali.5Ton said:


> I Would consider speaking To locals too find a replacement plow truck guy. Doesn't cost anything to do that e.g. make calls , get quotes.
> 
> I get it. Its nice to do your own driveway and especially getting a new "toy" lol!
> I think you have found your two choices already, and discussed reasons for choosing them. A quality blower is easily resellable and could recoup some cash after some years.
> ...


Thanks Call.5Ton. The 1.5 is what i would like not to have to exceed for the normal snow we get here in Ct., say 6 inches. If a snowfall exceeds that I would take your advice and probably just break it into 2 sessions. Good idea. Thanks Bill


----------



## jerkyboy (Mar 14, 2008)

Bill, I'd recommend an Ariens Professional 32" or 36" 420cc unit. I have the 32" and it's an animal.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

OP, what did you end up getting??


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

WIPensFan said:


> OP, what did you end up getting??


Should we start a pool?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> Should we start a pool?


:laugh: Thumbs Up


----------



## Bill46 (Jan 20, 2021)

Not necessary to start a pool . Based on my new plow guy's performance yesterday I have decided to go with him and see if he can keep it up. We had about 15 inches, He came 3 times, did a reasonable job and charged what I think was a very fair price of $50 each time, plus he put sand down after his last pass. Had to pay cash (which basically cleaned me out of cash) but he said if we go forward a check will be fine. So that's it. If something changes I'll go for the Ariens pro 28. Actually i was kind of looking forward to getting nice blower but if his performance continues, I think its a no brainer. Appreciate all the suggestions and ideas guys. You have a very helpful here, thanks for helping me Good luck.
Bill


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Bill46 said:


> Not necessary to start a pool . Based on my new plow guy's performance yesterday I have decided to go with him and see if he can keep it up. We had about 15 inches, He came 3 times, did a reasonable job and charged what I think was a very fair price of $50 each time, plus he put sand down after his last pass. Had to pay cash (which basically cleaned me out of cash) but he said if we go forward a check will be fine. So that's it. If something changes I'll go for the Ariens pro 28. Actually i was kind of looking forward to getting nice blower but if his performance continues, I think its a no brainer. Appreciate all the suggestions and ideas guys. You have a very helpful here, thanks for helping me Good luck.
> Bill


Sounds like the right decision. 
Enjoy your retirement!


----------



## Cali.5Ton (Jan 8, 2020)

Bit of a newb question, I’m in my second year plowing, only residential 1-4 car driveways . I did only one long one maybe 100ft from road to end of driveway, structure on left at end , room to pile at the end. 
I plowed forward with blade angle to the right . Cleaning up the rest at bottom and piling .

How do you go about pushing a 650ft driveways?
Plow angled towards shoulder of ride and don’t stop in 4x4, steady speed in one run? And come back and angle opposite side and then clean up spillage?
Im running a straight blade.


----------



## Bill46 (Jan 20, 2021)

I am not a plow guy so this is based on what I remember from watching guys do my driveway. they have attacked the top of the drive at 45 degree angles and some good speed to bust thru the pile of snow left by the town plow. they then go down the drive with plow angled to right at normal plow speed. Depending on depth, if/when a big load of snow built up in front of plow they would do a slight turn to the left and get rid of the pile. (Not sure what they would do if there was no open spot on the left to leave the snow). Both sides of drive are open and clear so maybe he just put it on the right side. At the end of the drive there is a turn around and that is where they would leave the last pile of snow accelerating a little if possible and let the snow pile stop him. when they leave they would angle the plow to the left leaving the snow on the opposite side from when they came down the drive. They normally make two passes. Hope this helps.


----------



## NagoDesi (Feb 4, 2021)

I have. a Ariens 32 Rapid Track pro.. it's a beast alright.. it's a learning curve to maneuver with the tracks, but the traction is unbeatable.

I have a craftsman garden tractor w/27hp Kohler vtwin sitting in my driveway now.. I was thinking of putting on a snow blower attachment by Berco/Beromac , but the tractor has now some carb issue on and off.. Craftsman/Husquarvana machine are homeowner small residence machine. I will be upgrading to a orange or green machine hopefully this summer.

so decided on getting the Ariens instead.. been using it for the past 3 years.. starts up with one pull..

Let us know which route you took.


----------



## RCDAVID (Oct 28, 2008)

Bill46 said:


> Not necessary to start a pool . Based on my new plow guy's performance yesterday I have decided to go with him and see if he can keep it up. We had about 15 inches, He came 3 times, did a reasonable job and charged what I think was a very fair price of $50 each time, plus he put sand down after his last pass. Had to pay cash (which basically cleaned me out of cash) but he said if we go forward a check will be fine. So that's it. If something changes I'll go for the Ariens pro 28. Actually i was kind of looking forward to getting nice blower but if his performance continues, I think its a no brainer. Appreciate all the suggestions and ideas guys. You have a very helpful here, thanks for helping me Good luck.
> Bill


Hi Bill, Just wanted to add my too cents. I'm up in NW CT near Norfolk, we get a ton on snow up here, I do a couple driveways. I picked up a used Ariens 32" 10hp machine several years ago, it had turf type tires, I swapped them for the Snow Hog tires, huge difference and this machine has tackled everything thrown at it up here. Starts first pull everytime, no need for the electric. I still see these on Craigs list all the time at very reasonable prices. I also see the 36" Ariens machines for sale used. If had had to do it again, I'd get the 36" as it looks like a great macnine.


----------



## jato (Dec 3, 2020)

Since your drive is asphalt and flat, a blower will glide like butter. If you want it to be super easy, put poly skid shoes on it. If you want to minimize slip and fall risks, get great boots and the biggest heaviest blower you can (for counterbalancing your weight if you slip). Turning at the ends is really the only time you’ll be stepping in snow, so just go back and forth at the ends to clear that before you do the long passes. If the drive has no walls or tight landscaping on either side, then that means you can start at one side and clear it in the fewest passes possible. I’d get a 30” or 36” Ariens to reduce the number of trips.
With 2-stage Ariens I have cut through 36+ inch plow piles, windrows, at the end of drives. It’s above the intake height of the blower, but inch by inch you can do it. Just go slow and don’t stall out. Way easier to find a place to store a blower for the summer than it is to store a junker truck. But if you’re at all worried about staying warm, or slip-and-fall risks, I’d say pay someone else to do it.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

compact tractor, cab with water heater(not electric), front mount blower, you will enjoy the investment after using it during a couple of nasty storms


----------

